# Schwinn Lightweight LOCKING Forks



## Schwinny (Oct 21, 2021)

I've had this old front fender for many years. I've saved it for a specter of an idea that one day I would have The Continental, Superior or Paramount that would need this.
I got tired of looking at it once and tried to sell it off but there were no takers because of the crimps at the forks. I asked around extensively and most said it wasn't a Schwinn fender. It's is true that Many companies put this type on their bikes in the early days. I guess it kind of signified a higher end bike or whatever.
It is the exact diameter without question for a 27" tire. It looks too big for a 26" from all angles. I even mounted it on a Racer once to check it out before the hangar was removed. The crimps are a factory roll job. Not a pliers crimp job.
Notice the brace attachment style (one hole) and the original paint (blue) underneath the drab green it had been painted. Its a 40's-50's Schwinn Blue (the pic doesn't do it justice). I've put it up next to a bike of the same color and they match perfectly. It is a very pretty electric blue.
But with nobody to validate it as a Schwinn, It went into the rafters.


























Then, I found this fork that was another piece I couldn't resist and after studying it from all angles, I realized it was not just different because it is the locking style, it is very different.
From the crown bottom to the axle centerline is 14.5", THAT is a 27" fork measurement. The brake caliper is on a stud, there is no caliper bolt going through to hold the fender. Meaning of course it takes a special fender also. Things evolve and I thought of selling the fork. The fender and the fork ended up within a few feet of each other and it hit me, they match up. They fit perfectly together with the hangar in place being held tight by the caliper stud in front. The crimps line up exactly with the caliper arms.













So if anyone knows more, or is intrigued past..... meh.
Does anyone here own a Schwinn Lightweight with this locking fork and fender?
What could they have come on?

Thanks for the lock work Wes.
And guess what? I just found a Conti frame this set may end up on.
Anybody?


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 21, 2021)

I just saw @HARPO  's Conti he posted not long ago and it looks to have the same fork but there was a question about the fenders....
Did that ever wring out?


----------



## HARPO (Oct 21, 2021)

That's a project that's been sitting since I posted it. To many other bikes have gotten in the way to work on it. Hopefully one day soon!!! 😩 But it turned out the fenders on that one were newer (see original Post).


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 21, 2021)

I've never owned a Town & Country Tandem, is there a chance that fender could have been is used on those? I know most had the front expander brake in the earlier productions but I've seen some 50's with calipers.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Interesting fork and fender. The fork ends look to be the crimped variety (not brazed in) so not a Paramount/Superior(early ones)/Continental fork. The long indents on the inside of the fork legs are unusual to me. As to the 27" sizing, I don't have much experience with the 1950s Varsity/World/Traveler lightweight ranges..did any come with 27" wheels?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 22, 2021)

I thought of the tandem when I saw that fender as well. The Town & Country used a fender shape similar to the Continental.

With the long notch fork, I believe those are slightly later than short notch 1940s type version. I've had a couple of each and the short notches came on my 1946-47 New Worlds, while the long notch ones were on a couple mid-1950s era three speeds I had. I don't know when exactly they changed the fork though.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 22, 2021)

Looking at dozens of pictures, it looks like all of them have a lot of space between the top of the tire and the crown so maybe the length is standard.
I just sold a 40's brazed pocket tip version (not locking) that I was told was a Superior fork and the two have the same legs metal construction. Not lightweight by any standard, but that's where it ends, the rest was very different from the rake to the stiffening crimps

I think the tandem or maybe trike sounds interesting for the fender. Even though it fits like a glove, the caliper doesnt even come close to needing the fender crimps. You can almost squeeze them completely together before the arms touch the fender.
This fork was originally Black with handprinted Chevrons w/red edges. The paint was pretty bad and it looked like it had been buried for awhile.
Side note being that the metal surface of the fork is VERY rough. They used a lot of primer to fill in the chatter marks from grinding and smoothing the welds, etc. 

Well in the end, I'll put these two together, or at least keep them together.
Seeing that the fender is obviously a rarity of some sort. It will be available in the future for anyone that actually needs it for its original use.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 22, 2021)

If it had a key, and white chevron with red pin striping, perhaps a 1950s World Varisty fork.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 22, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> If it had a key, and white chevron with red pin striping, perhaps a 1950s World Varisty fork.
> 
> View attachment 1499908




Ding.
I think that's the one. These Chevrons weren't that long but since those were hand painted, I'm gonna say that is probably what this fork came off of.
Thank you for that.
👍


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 22, 2021)

I have a very early ("A" prefix) Superior that has that fender, in Burgandy, I think thats what it came on, The early Varsity's that I have seen , and the one I own, has a peaked front fender.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 22, 2021)

Vicious Cycle said:


> I have a very early ("A" prefix) Superior that has that fender, in Burgandy, I think thats what it came on, The early Varsity's that I have seen , and the one I own, has a peaked front fender.



Excellent, Finally.
I know it doesn't go on this fork but I was thinking it fit on this type.
Is yours a locking fork?
Are the fender crimps for the fork legs or the caliper?
Thanks!!


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 25, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Excellent, Finally.
> I know it doesn't go on this fork but I was thinking it fit on this type.
> Is yours a locking fork?
> Are the fender crimps for the fork legs or the caliper?
> Thanks!!



Mine does have the indents, it is slightly different from your example in that the fender is split in two pieces and joined at the top mounting bracket between the rivets, never noticed it before, also never seen any other that was split like this, original from factory.
I will post some pic's when I get home.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks. I've seen a split one also. I saw these for sale awhile back somewhere and grabbed the pics for my search. They are specifically different in that the hangar is under the fender. I also dont see how splitting that second rivet is holding the two sides together. There must be something going on under not seen.
These are like yours ?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 25, 2021)

I HAVE AN ASSORTMENT OF SCHWINN LIGHTWEIGHT LOCKING BICYCLE FORKS.
ANY INTEREST LET ME KNOW AND I WILL TAKE PICS AND POST FOR YOU.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks Wes. How many different kinds are there?
That would be very interesting at the least, and would be welcome effort. 
hmmmm.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 28, 2021)

Here are pic's of my front, early Superior


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 28, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Thanks Wes. How many different kinds are there?
> That would be very interesting at the least, and would be welcome effort.
> hmmmm.



ARE YOU IN THE MARKET TO BUY SOME SCHWINN LIGHTWEIGHT FORKS?
IT DOES TAKE TIME AND EFFORT TO ARRANGE AND TAKE PICS.
CAN YOU GIVE ME AN IDEA, SAY PIC OF WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR?
THANKS
WES


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 30, 2021)

T & C fork is 1 1/8 tubing
No mistaking it


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 30, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Thanks Wes. How many different kinds are there?
> That would be very interesting at the least, and would be welcome effort.
> hmmmm.











QUITE A VARIETY!


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 9, 2021)

Wow! Are those all different in some way? I see they all have pinched tips. Have you seen any brazed pocket tip locking versions?
The one on the far left looks to be the same one I have. The Early 50's World Varsity perhaps.

Something I just got the answer to in relation to these lightweight lockers is about the lower head bearing cup and whether it is special for the lightweight locking fork.
In a different thread, GTs displayed a piece of Schwinn ephemera that showed the fork components and it specifically read "except Continental" for the lower locking bearing cup.
I just got a 47' Conti that came originally without a locking fork but the head tube has a machine cut notch in it at the downtube area inside.
These early ones were brazed frames with a slightly smaller head tube, so the head tube apparently doesn't have the slip lugs that the tubes are welded to on the heavier frames. 
So that's why the Continental doesn't need a special lower bearing cup for the locking fork. I still haven't come across one on a bike. Id like to now see if the other lightweights have that same locking fork bearing cup. I've tried my fork on a standard frame/lower bearing cup and it locks in place with the pin extending into the downtube but it is pretty sloppy. It seems that it needs that special bearing cup sleeve to hold things tight when locked.

Thanks for those pics!


----------



## Jim sciano (Dec 11, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> View attachment 1504981
> 
> View attachment 1504982
> 
> QUITE A VARIETY!



Wes, I have a question for you. I have a locking fork for a world traveler. It is the closed bottom style. I need to install a front caliper on the fork and all of my calipers are the style where the bolt would pass completely through the fork, so I have not been able to mount a caliper yet. Do you have a correct caliper with the shorter mounting bolt that threads only partially into the fork. Or, I have plenty of calipers and would just need the shorter bolt that threads into the fork. Let me know if you have the bolt or caliper assembly with the short bolt, if you wanted to part with it. Thanks


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 12, 2021)

Jim sciano said:


> Wes, I have a question for you. I have a locking fork for a world traveler. It is the closed bottom style. I need to install a front caliper on the fork and all of my calipers are the style where the bolt would pass completely through the fork, so I have not been able to mount a caliper yet. Do you have a correct caliper with the shorter mounting bolt that threads only partially into the fork. Or, I have plenty of calipers and would just need the shorter bolt that threads into the fork. Let me know if you have the bolt or caliper assembly with the short bolt, if you wanted to part with it. Thanks



Hi Jim, I don't know if you've seen it before, but the only difference I can see is the bolt length. All else is similar with the nut (standing points style) being used in front as a locking nut.
Total bolt length is 37mm.
When tightened down it is nearly flush with the inside.


----------



## Jim sciano (Dec 12, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Hi Jim, I don't know if you've seen it before, but the only difference I can see is the bolt length. All else is similar with the nut (standing points style) being used in front as a locking nut.
> Total bolt length is 37mm.
> When tightened down it is nearly flush with the inside.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is the bolt and nut I am looking for. Do you have any extras you would want to part with? All of my other style bolts have a shoulder on them, so nothing I have will work. Thanks


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 13, 2021)

Jim sciano said:


> Yes, that is the bolt and nut I am looking for. Do you have any extras you would want to part with? All of my other style bolts have a shoulder on them, so nothing I have will work. Thanks



No, sorry, none extra. This one goes on a caliper which belongs to its fork. The whole fork is available but that is beyond...
I was thinking maybe a different Brand like Raleigh with metal calipers might use a bolt that could work when cut down. My old Armstrongs front caliper, and bolt, is near identical except of course its a through bolt and its much longer. The head is the nearly the same.
Maybe put an ad in the wanted section. There are quite a few vintage Lightweight Schwinn people here. Somebody is bound to have one rolling around. Or, one similar.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 13, 2021)

Jim sciano said:


> Wes, I have a question for you. I have a locking fork for a world traveler. It is the closed bottom style. I need to install a front caliper on the fork and all of my calipers are the style where the bolt would pass completely through the fork, so I have not been able to mount a caliper yet. Do you have a correct caliper with the shorter mounting bolt that threads only partially into the fork. Or, I have plenty of calipers and would just need the shorter bolt that threads into the fork. Let me know if you have the bolt or caliper assembly with the short bolt, if you wanted to part with it. Thanks



HI JIM,
I HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE ABOUT THE LIGHTWEIGHT FORKS.  SEE THE PIC I POSTED.
THEY ALL ARE LOCKING FORKS.  I AM NOT SURE WHAT YOU ARE WORKING WITH,
BUT, BEST FOR  YOU IS GETTING MORE FROM CABE MEMBERS.  IF THE FORK 
HAS A CLOSED BOTTOM, YOU WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO HAVE LOCK INSTALLED.
WES


----------



## Jim sciano (Dec 13, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HI JIM,
> I HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE ABOUT THE LIGHTWEIGHT FORKS.  SEE THE PIC I POSTED.
> THEY ALL ARE LOCKING FORKS.  I AM NOT SURE WHAT YOU ARE WORKING WITH,
> BUT, BEST FOR  YOU IS GETTING MORE FROM CABE MEMBERS.  IF THE FORK
> ...



Wes, I was looking for a caliper bolt for a lightweight locking fork. See post #22 in this thread from schwinny. He doesn’t have any extra bolts of that size. I was asking if you by chance had any extra bolts of that size. This would be the correct bolt for a locking lightweight fork where the caliper bolt goes into the locking fork versus passing all the way through the locking fork. Thanks


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 13, 2021)

Jim sciano said:


> Wes, I was looking for a caliper bolt for a lightweight locking fork. See post #22 in this thread from schwinny. He doesn’t have any extra bolts of that size. I was asking if you by chance had any extra bolts of that size. This would be the correct bolt for a locking lightweight fork where the caliper bolt goes into the locking fork versus passing all the way through the locking fork. Thanks



SORRY, I DON'T HAVE ANY OF THOSE BOLTS.
WES


----------



## Jim sciano (Dec 14, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SORRY, I DON'T HAVE ANY OF THOSE BOLTS.
> WES



Thanks for checking


----------

